# My discuses have their first batch of eggs in my planted tank!



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

I just want to share some good news with someone who will enjoy it as much as I do: My discuses have their first batch of eggs in my six months old planted tank!

I have been keeping discuses for about 10 years now, but I have never kept them well enough to mate. As soon as I converted my 29g tank in a planted tank, they have been so much more healthier and happier. Now, I am seeing the fruit of my hard work.

Here are two pictures of the mating pair. The female discus is a snow white, and the male is a Hi-Fin Turquoise red.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Very cool! Keep us updated on the progress of the eggs/fry!


----------



## CARSGALOR (Jul 7, 2005)

*You are my IDOL*

Hello,

First of all congratulations on the mating. Second you tank looks absolutely beautiful. Your tank is what I am looking to accomplish. I was wondering if you could share some info with me as to what you have been doing to be so successful.

I have a 90 gal tank with CO2 injection. Pinpoint monitor keeping PH at 6.6-6.7, KH is 1.2-2, Nitrate is 10-15ppm, lighting is 4X96 watt Compact florescent 6500K bulbs brand new. Substrate is Flourite.

The tank was set up about 18 months ago with plants but in the beginning I was having a terrible time with algae of all types until all plants dead except for Java moss that took over everything....eventually algae disappeared. I know it had something to do with what ferts I was adding...(WAY TOO MUCH) Well after 6 months of not adding anything the algae left the moss took off. 2 weeks ago I removed some of the moss did a through cleaning of the tank and replanted.....replaced all light bulbs and brought CO2 back online. Which is where I am at right now.

I am hoping to get some detailed info on your fert schedule and amounts you are using. What you are doing as far as testing if any and what tests you recommend for a beginner to plants.(I have kept fish of every type for over 20 years, just new to plants and discus)

Thank you for any help and if there is anyone with some advice all would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you
Carsgalor


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, it's a lil strange to see babytears climbing up a piece of driftwood, but other than that, you seem to be doing great!


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

Bad news, papa ate them all this morning. As soon as mama turned around, he charged in and started eating the eggs. Oh well, there will be more batches.

I read that some discuses will need time to learn to be parents. I will keep them in the tank for couple of tries before trying to separate the father.

Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations, that's quite the accomplishment.  

Keep us posted, or maybe even start a journal if you don't already have one.


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

Carsgalor,

I am no pro when it comes to plants, and I do have my share of algae pain. So, I don't think I can comments on your water quality.

However, as for discuses, I can suggest the following:

1) NO CARBON in filter. Discus hates it. I only use sponge, cotton and ceramic rings in my canister filter.

2) Invest in an U.V. Sterilizer. Kill some parasites, and some algae if you keep the water flow slow.

3) Keep more than 3 or 4 discuses. The more discuses you have in the tank, the less territorial they get.

Good luck. PM me if you have questions about discuses.

Jim



CARSGALOR said:


> Hello,
> 
> First of all congratulations on the mating. Second you tank looks absolutely beautiful. Your tank is what I am looking to accomplish. I was wondering if you could share some info with me as to what you have been doing to be so successful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

babytears climbing up a piece of driftwood is strange, how?

BTW, the babytear was growing on the wood like a willow tree until some hair algae got to it. What you are seeing now is the remnant of the previous beauty. :-(



Praxx42 said:


> Well, it's a lil strange to see babytears climbing up a piece of driftwood, but other than that, you seem to be doing great!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Porkchop said:


> Bad news, papa ate them all this morning. As soon as mama turned around, he charged in and started eating the eggs. Oh well, there will be more batches.
> 
> I read that some discuses will need time to learn to be parents. I will keep them in the tank for couple of tries before trying to separate the father.
> 
> Will keep you guys updated.


Oh gee, we must have been posting at the same time.... Sorry it didn't work out this time around. 
You are correct though, with many Cichlids it does take a few (or sometimes quite a few) attempts to get it down right. At least you're on the right track, and I'm guessing before you know it, you'll have a bunch of beautiful free swimmers.


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

I've found the cause of my papa discus eating its eggs; my 75 year-old mother fed them food right where the eggs were located. He got confuse. D'oh.


----------

